# Dominio e Server in casa

## Starinthe

Salve ragazzi,

  vorrei proporvi una domanda..   :Laughing: 

Qual'è la procedura per avere un dominio del tipo www.theunknown.it e ospidare il sito nel proprio server apache?  Vogliamo anke parlare di prezzi?  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> Salve ragazzi,
> 
>   vorrei proporvi una domanda..  
> 
> Qual'è la procedura per avere un dominio del tipo www.theunknown.it e ospidare il sito nel proprio server apache?  Vogliamo anke parlare di prezzi? 

 

Registri il dominio da una qualunque maintener e lo associ al tuo ip fisso. Dovrebbe costarti una decina di euro.

Per avere l'IP fisso invece mi sa che ti costa decisamente di più  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IlGab

Se non hai un ip statico puoi comperare il dominio da qualsiasi mantainer, registrarti su www.no-ip.com (o simili) e fare un CNAME fra il tuo dominio e il dominio no-ip

----------

## Kernel78

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Se non hai un ip statico puoi comperare il dominio da qualsiasi mantainer, registrarti su www.no-ip.com (o simili) e fare un CNAME fra il tuo dominio e il dominio no-ip

 

Giusto per fare un po' di luce a favore di un 'gnorante come me: cosa significa/come si fa un CNAME ?

----------

## Ilvalle

Non vorrei dire una eresia : )

Ti compri il tuo dominio, 

es:  www.prova.com

e giri il traffico, sul tuo dns dimanico 

del tipo

prova.no-ip.org, che terrai aggiornato dato che cambi l'ip.

Forse dato che il dominio e il dns lo fa la stessa gente (no-ip per es)

potrebbe esserci gia' qualcosa a riguardo.

infondo il dnsdny e' gratuito, se ne hai uno di secondo livello, 

qualcosa.no-ip.com,

a pagamento se di 1' livello.

Paolo

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Giusto per fare un po' di luce a favore di un 'gnorante come me: cosa significa/come si fa un CNAME ?

 

essenzialmente ti da la possibilità di creare degli alias per cui ad un unico indirizzo ip possono corrispondere più nomi host.

Il servizio in questione fa di più: no-ip.com, dyndns.com, etc, danno anche modo di mappare un hostname ad un indirizzo ip dinamico, abbattendo i costi per l'acquisto di un ip statico. L'associazione viene di solito fatta con un processo demone che si incarica di loggarsi presso il tuo account e registrare le modifiche dell'ip ogni volta che ti riconnetti (il client che supporta numerosissime configurazioni e servizi è ddclient).

Spero di nn aver dimenticato niente.

----------

## funkoolow

ho realizzato esattamente quello che chiedi tu con 5 l'anno/dominio, ti basta:

- registrazione dominio su www.tophost.it della formula topname che permette la gestione del dns (5/anno)

- registrazione account su www.dyndns.org per settarti un sottodominio da tenere aggiornato col tuo ip dinamico ed al quale far puntare il cname del tuo account su tophost

- server (ovviamente gentoo) con installato il ddclient per tenere aggiornare il dominio dyndns.

unico inconveniente è ovviamente che la connettività è limitata alla tua rete domestica, ma vuoi mettere che ti fai un server come ti pare in tutto e per tutto?  :Wink: 

i risultati li trovi qua (a meno che non stia dormendo, dato che ho il server in camera e fa troppa caciara  :Smile:  )

http://www.sabazialug.org

http://www.funkoolow.com

http://www.the54.com

costo totale per questi tre domini = 15/anno  :Wink: 

----------

## kaio

http://www.webhosting24.it/

----------

## Starinthe

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> ho realizzato esattamente quello che chiedi tu con 5 l'anno/dominio, ti basta:
> 
> - registrazione dominio su www.tophost.it della formula topname che permette la gestione del dns (5/anno)
> 
> - registrazione account su www.dyndns.org per settarti un sottodominio da tenere aggiornato col tuo ip dinamico ed al quale far puntare il cname del tuo account su tophost
> ...

 

X l'esattezza sono 5.90 + IVA[/b]   :Wink: 

----------

## fejfbo

Perdonate un povero niubbo....

Come funziona la redirezione degli ip?

Praticamente faccio puntare il mio sito sul dominio di secondo livello di dyndns che poi punterà all'indirizzo Ip del mio computer casalingo?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Come funziona la redirezione degli ip?
> 
> Praticamente faccio puntare il mio sito sul dominio di secondo livello di dyndns che poi punterà all'indirizzo Ip del mio computer casalingo?  

 

Non ho capito il filo logico del tuo discorso   :Rolling Eyes: 

Praticamente quando tu colleghi il tuo computer casalingo un programmino comunica il tuo ip a no-ip/dyndns il quale lo associa a uno dei suoi domini di secondo livello. La sucessiva volta che ti colleghi gli comunicherai il nuovo IP e cosí via.

----------

## funkoolow

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

>  *funkoolow wrote:*   ho realizzato esattamente quello che chiedi tu con 5 l'anno/dominio, ti basta:
> 
> - registrazione dominio su www.tophost.it della formula topname che permette la gestione del dns (5/anno)
> 
> - registrazione account su www.dyndns.org per settarti un sottodominio da tenere aggiornato col tuo ip dinamico ed al quale far puntare il cname del tuo account su tophost
> ...

 

eh allora no, eh, se voi fa er preciso so 5,99 + IVA  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fejfbo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fejfbo wrote:*   Come funziona la redirezione degli ip?
> 
> Praticamente faccio puntare il mio sito sul dominio di secondo livello di dyndns che poi punterà all'indirizzo Ip del mio computer casalingo?   
> 
> Non ho capito il filo logico del tuo discorso  
> ...

 

Praticamente io vorrei che un dominio di primo livello (per esempio www.pippo.it) punti all'indirizzo ip del mio computer, che non è statico.

Per cui non ho ben capito la funzione svolta dal programmino indicato di indicare il mio ip a no-ip/dyndns

----------

## Onip

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Per cui non ho ben capito la funzione svolta dal programmino indicato di indicare il mio ip a no-ip/dyndns

 

Normalmente si ha un IP variabile sulla propria linea domenstica. Il programmino suddetto non fa altro che comunicare il tuo ip al servizio di dynamic DNS a cui sei registrato in modo che loro possano associare al tuo IP il dominio ( www.pippo.it ) che vuoi di volta in volta. E' un po' simulare di avere un IP fisso.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

> E' un po' simulare di avere un IP fisso.

 

Non proprio, il dns associa un indirizzo ip ad una macchina.

Il fatto che l'ip in questione sia dinamico invece che statico richiede soltanto di riaggiornare il dns, non mi pare che sia una simulazione di ip fisso.

----------

## .:chrome:.

aggiungo una cosa di cui non ha ancora parlato nessuno: la responsabilità

l'essere mantainer di un dominio implica delle pesanti responsabilità legali (civili e penali), ma questo non lo considera mai nessuno, e tutti piangono quando succede qualche guaio.

la configurazione che descrivi tu implica, per te, delle responsabilità e degli obblighi molto più pesanti, quindi io ci penserei due volte. punta piuttosto ad una soluzione "tradizionale", come il tristemente famoso aruba.

mi spiego meglio con un esempio concreto.

- se hai un web server e pubblichi delle foto, se in esse compaiono terze persone devi avere la loro autorizzazione scritta e firmata alla pubblicazione della loro immagine

- se hai un web server e pubblichi delle foto, se in esse compaiono minorenni, o persone che possono sembrare minorenni, oltre all'obbligo di avere in consenso scritto e firmato dai genitori, sei passibile di inchiesta per pedofilia.

- se installi un SMTP, anche solo per farti inviare i log, qualcuno te lo sfonda e lo usa per inviare spam, quello che viene dennunciato alla polizia postale sei tu, in quanto responsabile della macchina e del dominio che non ha preso le opportune contromisure

- se ti sfondano la macchina e le installano sopra qualcosa di illegale, quello che finisce nelle rogne sei tu, per i motivi detti sopra.

io ci penserei bene...

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> io ci penserei bene...

 

Eh eh eh ottimo, per rincarare la dose ti suggerisco di dare una occhiata a questo sito che fornisce una buona base sulle questioni legate al diritto informatico.

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## funkoolow

beh, scusate, ma ragionando così un altro pò non si dovrebbe manco accendere un piccì che già ti vengono a casa a caricare con la camionetta....

voglio dire, in fondo se non si fa niente di male non c'è poi così tanto da temere. Ok, sulla carta i rischi ci sono, ma sotto questo punto di vista è molto più pericoloso prendere la macchina con la quale, pur senza accorgercene e con tutta la prudenza del caso, c'è sempre in ballo la vita... e mo non è che si smette di guidare per questo eh....  :Wink: 

poi se ci si fa il server a casa per sparare spam come se piovesse o per il sito pedoporno perchè sennò l'hoster ci sgama e ci denuncia, beh, allora quello è un altro paio di maniche...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kaio

Ma chi ve lo fà fare a tenere una macchina accesa 24 su 24, magari in camera, per risparmiare 20-30 euro l'anno o forse anche meno

----------

## funkoolow

non è per il risparmio, è per avere una macchina configurata con i servizi e le funzionalità che dico io, oltre che per il piacere di sperimentare e farmi un webserver autoprodotto

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> beh, scusate, ma ragionando così un altro pò non si dovrebbe manco accendere un piccì che già ti vengono a casa a caricare con la camionetta...

 

mi sembra un po' estremo, come ragionamento.

in fondo se uno ha esigenza reale di determinati servizi, si può benissimo fare il server in casa. se è solo un pretesto per bullarsi con amici e parenti, può anche farne a meno... se invece i servizi servono per lavorare, il discorso cambia, ed è possibile attrezzarsi anche in modo serio.

purtroppo che ti piaccia o no, non è un'opinione mia, ma sono leggi italiane ed europee, che ci sono e devono essere rispettate.

molti giocane a fare il webmaster ignorando totalmente queste, come pure le problematiche di gestione "seria" di una macchina. se non fosse così avremmo molto meno spam, virus, ecc...

----------

## funkoolow

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *funkoolow wrote:*   beh, scusate, ma ragionando così un altro pò non si dovrebbe manco accendere un piccì che già ti vengono a casa a caricare con la camionetta... 
> 
> mi sembra un po' estremo, come ragionamento.
> 
> in fondo se uno ha esigenza reale di determinati servizi, si può benissimo fare il server in casa. se è solo un pretesto per bullarsi con amici e parenti, può anche farne a meno... se invece i servizi servono per lavorare, il discorso cambia, ed è possibile attrezzarsi anche in modo serio.
> ...

 

beh, certo che nessuno vuole andare contro la legge, il senso del mio discorso era che se uno deve fare solo cose che garantiscono totale immunità da rigori di legge, un altro pò non ci si potrebbe manco affacciare alla finestra. E' cosa saggia fare attenzione a quello che si fa SEMPRE E COMUNQUE, non solo quando non lo vieta la legge. 

Però dal mio punto di vista fa la differenza l'intenzionalità: così come quando guido la macchina per fare cose del tutto legali come andare a fare la spesa o simili può accadere un incidente con conseguenze di varia natura, allo stesso modo se tiro su un serverino domestico per realizzare i miei progetti legali e NON per infrangere la legge non devo avere niente di cui preoccuparmi, perchè in qualunque cosa della vita può accadere che intervenga il malfidato, così nel caso del server (il marrano che ti prende il controllo della macchina e diffonde spam a gogo) come nel caso della guida (il disgraziato che ti viene addosso in corsia tua guidando mentre sta parlando al cell).

Il gioco della vita è un continuo e imprevedibile rimescolarsi di fattori che è impensabile poter arrivare a controllare al 100% in determinate faccende: ha quindi senso "non fare" in buona fede pensando ai rischi che altri "potrebbero" arrecarti in malafede?

----------

## .:chrome:.

la stai prendendo troppo male. il senso di quello che ti ho scritto non è un invito a non farlo, ma a stare bene attento a quello che fai, e ad informarti bene su quali sono le attività legali e quali no.

come hai detto tu stesso, bisogna essere sempre attenti, anche quando si sta agendo in conformità alle regole

----------

## khelidan1980

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi spiego meglio con un esempio concreto.
> 
> - se hai un web server e pubblichi delle foto, se in esse compaiono terze persone devi avere la loro autorizzazione scritta e firmata alla pubblicazione della loro immagine
> ...

 

Solo per precisare questo punto,a quanto ne so,(ho fatto solo un anno di legge poi ho pensato bene di iscrivermi a info) l'autorizzazione serve solo quando le persone ritratte sono famose,se una persona(non famosa) incappa in una sua foto pubblicata sul web,ha il diritto di richiederne la cancellazione e niente piu,senza incorrere da parte del webmaster in rogne legali!

Se cosi non fosse i giornali,i tg ecc dovrebbero chiedere l'autorizzazione a ogni persona minimamente riconoscibile nei loro servizi!

----------

## federico

La soluzione del dns dinamico su un server web o per qualsiasi altro tipo di servizio va bene solo per cose a livello molto amatoriale secondo me.

Federico

----------

## !equilibrium

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> Solo per precisare questo punto,a quanto ne so,(ho fatto solo un anno di legge poi ho pensato bene di iscrivermi a info) l'autorizzazione serve solo quando le persone ritratte sono famose

 

terribilmente OT:

veramente Ã¨ l'esatto contrario.

La Legge 633 (vedi diritto dâautore) riporta una sezione (capo 5, sez. 2) interamente dedicata al rispetto dellâimmagine delle persone ritratte. Il concetto portante di questa sezione Ã¨ espresso all'articolo 96: "il ritratto di una persona non puo' essere esposto, riprodotto e messo in commercio senza il consenso di questa, salve le disposizioni dell'articolo seguente". L'indicazione e' inequivocabile: fatte salve alcune particolari e circoscritte eccezioni, chi veda pubblicato il proprio ritratto fotografico senza essere consenziente a tale utilizzo pubblico, puo' opporsi.

La conseguenza immediata e' particolarmente importante per i free lance che realizzano varie immagini di reportage, e le cedono poi a riviste ed agenzie; in assenza delle condizioni specificate come 'eccezioni', un simile "uso" dei volti altrui richiede il possesso di quello che viene definito il "release", cioÃ¨ il permesso scritto alla pubblicazione. Del "release" non e' possibile fare a meno in caso di utilizzo commerciale e pubblicitario, ed Ã¨ prudente che esista anche per i fini editoriali anche minori, anche se la consuetudine Ã¨ quella di confidare nellâefficacia del cosiddetto "diritto di cronaca" e, soprattutto, nellâintelligenza delle persone ritratte.

Esiste una nutrita casistica di eccezioni. Ne farÃ² un breve escursus.

 NON  OCCORRE ASSENSO ALLA PUBBLICAZIONE:

   1. Se si tratta di personaggio famoso, pubblicato nell'ambito della sfera della sua notorieta', e con fini di informazione. Ai fini informativi e di cronaca, cioe', il volto di personaggi pubblici (uomini politici, dello spettacolo, con cariche pubbliche, ecc.) puo' essere pubblicato senza necessitÃ  del consenso della persona ritratta. ATTENZIONE: La Cassazione ha tuttavia evidenziato come questa norma possa ritenersi valida solo se la "notorietÃ " della persona in oggetto Ã¨ riferita al contesto dove avviene la pubblicazione. Inoltre, sempre la Cassazione evidenzia come il prevalente fine di lucro annulli questa concessione (quindi: bene per i fini informativi, come articoli di cronaca e pubblicazioni librarie, no nei casi di merchandising o pubblicita').

   2. Se la pubblicazione avviene a scopi scientifici o didattici. E' il caso, ad esempio, dei trattati medici, o di patologia, o di antropologia. Ovviamente, dato che l'immagine non deve essere lesiva della dignita' della persona ritratta, anche in questo caso la persona puo' opporsi, o richiedere la non riconoscibilitÃ  del volto.

   3. Se la pubblicazione e' motivata da fini di giustizia o polizia. Ecco come immagini di cittadini non pubblici, divengano lecitamente pubblicabili.

   4. Se l'immagine della persona compare all'interno di un'immagine raffigurante fatti svoltisi pubblicamente o di interesse pubblico, ed il volto della persona non Ã¨ isolato dal contesto. Attenzione: NON sono liberamente pubblicabili i ritratti eseguiti in luoghi pubblici, ma le immagini che, avendo come soggetto principale il luogo pubblico, o l'avvenimento pubblico, incidentalmente riportino come riconoscibili anche i volti di persone li' presenti.

Si tenga presente che sono vietate le riprese di obiettivi militari (stazioni, aeroporti, caserme, ecc.), di materiali bellici e proprietÃ  di Esercito, Marina, Aeronautica, ecc., e dei loro appartenenti in servizio (da un regolamento interno dei Carabinieri). Al di la di queste restrizioni, comunque, non esiste alcuna legge che vieti di fotografare i privati. In realta', per Legge, la ripresa dei privati non e' proibita, mentre lo puo' essere la pubblicazione del ritratto. Quando, tuttavia, questo "ritratto" non e' un primo piano, ma un'immagine di un momento pubblico, all'interno della quale sia riconoscibile una persona, la fotografia diviene anche pubblicabile senza il consenso del ritratto. In sostanza, se il soggetto della fotografia e' l'avvenimento e non la persona, come, ad esempio, la manifestazione studentesca, o un momento delle corse dei cavalli all'Ippodromo, ed - all'interno dell'immagine - sono riconoscibili delle persone, costoro non possono accampare alcun diritto in nome della Legge sul diritto d'autore.

ATTENZIONE: Nessuno di questi casi, tuttavia, risulta applicabile se l'immagine in oggetto e' in qualche modo lesiva della dignitÃ  della persona ritratta.

fine dell'OT

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> Solo per precisare questo punto,a quanto ne so,(ho fatto solo un anno di legge poi ho pensato bene di iscrivermi a info) l'autorizzazione serve solo quando le persone ritratte sono famose,se una persona(non famosa) incappa in una sua foto pubblicata sul web,ha il diritto di richiederne la cancellazione e niente piu,senza incorrere da parte del webmaster in rogne legali!
> 
> Se cosi non fosse i giornali,i tg ecc dovrebbero chiedere l'autorizzazione a ogni persona minimamente riconoscibile nei loro servizi!

 

falso. vale per tutti.

purtroppo non ho sotto mano la legge che regola questo argomento specifico, ma solo quella che regolamenta le e-mail:

 *Quote:*   

> In conformità con quanto disposto dal garante in materia di spamming, ai sensi della Legge DLGS 196/2003 sulla Privacy, l'utilizzo di indirizzi e-mail a scopi pubblicitari richiede l'autorizzazione dell'intestatario.
> 
> Dal 1 gennaio 2004 è entrata in vigore la nuova normativa sulla PRIVACY che ai sensi dell'art.13 del decreto legislativo 30 giugno 2003 n.196, abroga e sostituisce la legge del 31 dicembre 1996 n.675 recante disposizioni per la tutela delle persone e degli altri soggetti rispetto al trattamento dei dati personali. Il codice stabilisce che il soggetto interessato debba essere preventivamente informato in merito allutilizzo dei dati che lo riguardano e che il trattamento dei dati personali da parte di terzi  ammesso solo con il consenso espresso del soggetto interessato salvo i casi previsti dalla legge.

 

la legge che regolamenta la pubblicazione di materiale sul web è molto simile

----------

## !equilibrium

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> la legge che regolamenta la pubblicazione di materiale sul web ï¿½ molto simile

 

Ã¨ quella che ho riportato al post precedente al tuo?

----------

## Kernel78

Scusate ma allora anche se un hacker mi entra nel pc, vi installa un web server per fornire accesso a materiale pedopornografico che mi scarica nella macchina sarebbe comunque colpa mia ?

Lo chiedo non per fare polemica ma per capire, avendo il pc sempre acceso e connesso, in quali rischi potrei incorrere se mi bucassero la macchina e la usassero a fini illecito (dominio o meno).

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusate ma allora anche se un hacker mi entra nel pc, vi installa un web server per fornire accesso a materiale pedopornografico che mi scarica nella macchina sarebbe comunque colpa mia ?
> 
> Lo chiedo non per fare polemica ma per capire, avendo il pc sempre acceso e connesso, in quali rischi potrei incorrere se mi bucassero la macchina e la usassero a fini illecito (dominio o meno).

 

si, le recenti sentenze della cassazione in materia dicono che l'hoster Ã¨ solidale con chi ha fatto il danno, ergo, sei responsabile quanto il malintenzionato. questa cosa l'avevo giÃ  spiegata in un altro thread, vedo se riesco a riesumarlo e te lo linko.

----------

## hellraiser

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusate ma allora anche se un hacker mi entra nel pc, vi installa un web server per fornire accesso a materiale pedopornografico che mi scarica nella macchina sarebbe comunque colpa mia ?
> 
> Lo chiedo non per fare polemica ma per capire, avendo il pc sempre acceso e connesso, in quali rischi potrei incorrere se mi bucassero la macchina e la usassero a fini illecito (dominio o meno).

 

Non preoccuparti, siamo davanti a una delle tante leggi BIZZARRE italiane...

----------

## Kernel78

Saranno anche bizzare ma se mi trovo qualche tutore dell'ordine che mi suona il campanello alle 4 del mattino perchè un pirata è stato più bravo e preparato di me riuscendo a introdursi nella mia macchina e usarla per fare danni permetti che mi preoccupo un pochino  :Shocked: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   la legge che regolamenta la pubblicazione di materiale sul web ï¿½ molto simile 
> 
> Ã¨ quella che ho riportato al post precedente al tuo?

 

dovrebbe essere quella.

mi sa che abbiamo postato quasi contemporaneamente, perché non avevo visto il tuo post quando ho scritto il mio  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> dovrebbe essere quella.

 

ah bene ^^ non vorrei dovermi leggere altre lunghe parti del codice civile/penale, ne ho giÃ  lette fin troppe in questi giorni

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mi sa che abbiamo postato quasi contemporaneamente, perchï¿½ non avevo visto il tuo post quando ho scritto il mio 

 

ehhmmm a parte la differenza di quasi 24 ore, potrei dirti di sÃ¬ ^^

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> ehhmmm a parte la differenza di quasi 24 ore, potrei dirti di sÃ¬ ^^

 

va beh... allora sono proprio stordito e non avevo visto il tuo post

sorry  :Smile: 

----------

## khelidan1980

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  Al di la di queste restrizioni, comunque, non esiste alcuna legge che vieti di fotografare i privati. I

 

Scusate il proseguimento ot,era comunque questo che intendevo,non è comunque vietato riprendere dei privati,nel senso che se io mi faccio il mio sito di fotografia e pubblico i mie lavori,e casualmente una persona si riconosce nelle foto,nonostante non sia il soggetto principale ma è palesemente inquadrata per caso, non è  che vado nei casini,no?

Per le persone famose avrei giurato il contrario!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> Scusate il proseguimento ot,era comunque questo che intendevo,non è comunque vietato riprendere dei privati,nel senso che se io mi faccio il mio sito di fotografia e pubblico i mie lavori,e casualmente una persona si riconosce nelle foto,nonostante non sia il soggetto principale ma è palesemente inquadrata per caso, non è  che vado nei casini,no?
> 
> Per le persone famose avrei giurato il contrario!

 

uhm... in linea di principio, per chi è sullo sfondo (se ho capito la tua domanda) dovrebbe valere quanto detto prima.

però confido anche nell'intelligenza delle persone: uno lo capirà bene che non è il soggetto della foto, ma che si trovava semplicemente nel background, e (spero) non ti farà storie.

occhio a non fotografare ricchi uomini facoltosi in compagnia dell'amante: potrebbero prendersela qualora la moglie li scoprisse  :Laughing: 

----------

